# Cpma - I PASSED!!  I had taken it



## danaguy71@yahoo.com (Feb 24, 2014)

I PASSED!!  I had taken it in December and failed by 2 points.  I took it again 02/08/14 and actually did pretty well on it this time.  It's a huge relief


----------



## monopoly222 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Congrats!!!*

Congrats to you....


----------



## MnTwins29 (Feb 25, 2014)

Congratulations!  I took it on the same day and passed as well.   Was intense but now it's done!


----------



## rvjanand19@yahoo.com (Feb 27, 2014)

*Vj anand*

Hi,
Congratulations to both of you. I want to take the exam. Can you please suggest about the books and how to prepare for the exam.


----------



## RebeccaCross* (Feb 28, 2014)

*Congrats!*

Congrats on your test!  


VJ...Personally, I thought Deborah Grider's book "Medical Record Auditor" was very helpful.  It's a little expensive but well worth the cost.  As for the other educational material...I strongly suggest you study the recommendations of the AAPC.  Keep us posted on how you do and Good Luck to you! 


http://www.amazon.com/Medical-Record-Auditor-Deborah-Grider/dp/1603592946


----------



## rvjanand19@yahoo.com (Mar 6, 2014)

*Vj anand*

Thank u Rebecca for your suggestion


----------



## MnTwins29 (Mar 6, 2014)

I really like the AAPC study guide for this exam as it gives case studies in many different areas - anesthesiology, physical therapy, chemo...I had the 2013 edition.   Because I have been auditing for 5 years, I didn't purchase any other guides, but I did look at the Deb Grider book and I have heard many good things about it from fellow CPMA's.


----------



## danaguy71@yahoo.com (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone, and congrats to all the others who took and passed.  I did one of the boot camps that NAMAS offers.  You can check that out on their website.  You get  CEUs for this as well.  It was really expensive but I think well worth it.


----------



## fhromeo30 (Apr 29, 2014)

*How hard was it really?*

I am currently working through the AAPC training course for the CPMA and was wondering just how difficult the exam is.


----------



## bjrepar (May 5, 2014)

I am trying to get my employer to pay for this - but I need proof that it will beneft them. I have not been able to find any company testimonials. Need advice and help getting this. Thank you


----------



## fhromeo30 (May 13, 2014)

Congrats!!  I am taking it next month and fell ok about it but can't help but worry!


----------



## christina78239 (May 24, 2014)

*CPMA exam*

studying for the CPMA exam in two weeks, have the study guides but as far as what to focus on, really cant find anyone to speak up and say something. I also cant find anything on how to actually do an audit. can someone point me in the right direction. do you go down the list and just check off what you see? I have no idea. thanks...


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Jun 17, 2014)

MnTwins29 said:


> I really like the AAPC study guide for this exam as it gives case studies in many different areas - anesthesiology, physical therapy, chemo...I had the 2013 edition.   Because I have been auditing for 5 years, I didn't purchase any other guides, but I did look at the Deb Grider book and I have heard many good things about it from fellow CPMA's.



How come I am not seeing a study guide for CPMA from AAPC?


----------



## cldavenport (Jun 17, 2014)

I am currently using the Deborah Grider Audit book. It's a great resource. I have also heard that the study guide from NAMAS is an excellent resource. I have not added that to my collection yet but will do in the near future.


----------



## violetxl (Jun 23, 2014)

*need copy of Deborah J Grider's MRA 3rd edition errata CD*

my CD was broken. I really want to know what inside--what error in the book. Can somebody email me a copy of the information in the CD? 
my email address: lxu@mezonaortho.com thanks


----------

